# Trimming evergreen trees/shrubs



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

A. What are they? You need to find out at least whether they are junipers, viburnum, hollies, etc.
B. Your definition of "thinning?" Prune them to be more upright?
C. What is your goal here? Do you need to get them off of a fence, out of the neighbor's yard, etc?

Most evergreens do not respond very well to pruning. Some do very well, some not at all. For those that do tolerate pruning, this is a good time to do it.


----------



## River City Girl (Feb 11, 2009)

I too have a few blue spruce on my property. They are both about 15 ft. tall. The best time to prune these trees is mid fall. I have someone come in once a year to do this. I also have two large hedges (spreading yews) They are also done in the fall. Living in Pa. they need only be done once a year.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I too have a few blue spruce on my property.


River City,
The OP must have gotten lost since he did not identify what his shrub/trees are. I don't mean to discredit your information for your shrubs, in fact a yearly shaping there is just fine, but we still don't know what the shrubs in the original question are. Do we?


----------

